# Rams horn and unidentified snails



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I found 2 regular rams horn snails after adding new plants to my community aquarium, I've found probably 6 more but I've noticed something! Some of the rams have pink bodies! Not just a pink tinge but almost neon pink! They are rather pretty and I don't mind the little invaders lol

I also have a bunch of unidentified snails I've had them since I started my community in a 10g tank 4 years ago does a know what they are? I recently had a population explosion of them and they are everywhere


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

They look like pond/bladder snails, Harmless and if you crush them in the tank most fish find them tasty.

And yes Ranshorn snails can be quite beautiful.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't mind them the population should drop off after a while because my corys like to eat the babies they do a decent job cleaning things up but if I get too many I drop them in with my goldfish 

I didn't know they came in other colors so I was surprised I might move 2 pink ones to my Betta sorority just to see if I can get more


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Have a look at this.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...SoSCacPcS4XMqXSEVKreBoqlyi9&q=ramshorn snails


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's cool I want some of the blue ones o.o


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

MysticSky22301 said:


> That's cool I want some of the blue ones o.o


Looks like I converted another member to snail keeping, snails are cool pets look great easy to keep and beneficial to any tank. 

Wait till you get into " exotic " snails, I paid $160 AUD for 2 snails.

Did you know Pomacea maculata can get as big as 15 cm/6 inch diameter? And can live for up to 10 years?

Image NOT my work


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow that's a big snail!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Useless fact

You can actually eat Apple snails
*Eating apple snails - The Apple Snail*



I guess the 1 in the photo I posted would easily feed a family of 6.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a lot of work if they are small but a few big snails would be worth it 

PS it's storming here


----------

